# Introduction. Mantis for beginner?



## 9crime (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, can you tell me what is the mantis for beginner , that don`t require a lot of food, are small, live at 23-27 C temperatre, and are not hard to buy in Europe. I like orchid mantis but don`t know very much about them. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome. Many species are easy to keep. I recommend african mantis, budwing mantis, or giant asian mantis. Keep in mind what they eat though. The african and the giant asian eat a lot and require larger food.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  The common chinese mantis is also very easy to keep, but they grow quite large. Carolina and limbata's are easy to keep as well, and are mid sized.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## hierodula (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello from California!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 9crime (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks. I like budwing mantis but i don`t know when does all mantis lay ootechas , becouse i want ootecha.And can someone tell me about Mexican Unicorn Mantis ? are they easy to keep? Thanks.


----------

